# Any Good TV Series / Amazon Prime Recommendation Thread (MERGED)



## J.B.

I'm watching the 1st Season of Grimm now, after just starting it last season.

I'm new to watching Prime programs.

Looks likes there are many TV Series that are free (first season only)

What if any series have you watched and enjoyed?

As soon as I finish Grimm Season 1 - I have to switch to another free first season of something else, before I can spend money for Grimm Season 2 - and I can't decide where to go next.

What's Good?

What Prime TV Series have you watched?

Which one's should I avoid at all costs?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Looks to me like Grimm seasons 1-3 are free on Prime.

I am a big fan of the series Daria.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm enjoying Amazon's own Alpha House; seasons 1 and 2 are on Prime now.  I'll check a few others I've been watching to make sure they're on Prime, not Netflix. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The thing about TV series is that you won't usually find the current series available free. But if you're catching up that's o.k.

I like _Doctor Who_ . . . also _Endeavour_, _Inspector Lewis_, _Bletchley Circle_. In short, BBC products.  They're all on Prime.

It would help us to know what sort of things you like to watch?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, we know she likes Grimm. 

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> The thing about TV series is that you won't usually find the current series available free. But if you're catching up that's o.k.
> 
> I like _Doctor Who_ . . . also _Endeavour_, _Inspector Lewis_, _Bletchley Circle_. In short, BBC products.  They're all on Prime.
> 
> It would help us to know what sort of things you like to watch?


Speaking of such, Torchwood is also on Prime, if memory serves. Not sure about Jeeves and Wooster.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, here goes...ones that I watched and enjoyed (I like kind of dark stuff, so I won't be offended if you go "What?" )

Under the HBO umbrella:
Treme
Six Feet Under (this also has a lot of humor).
The Wire
Big Love (this has a lot of humor, and the very first episodes are among my favorite TV ever).
The Sopranos

There are five seasons, maybe more, of CBS's Good Wife on Prime.

Justified, starring Timothy Olyphant of HBO's Deadwood, is one of my absolute favorite finds. It's a modern day western, though not set in the West. It's got humor and romance. And the best pairing in the show is between the two male leads--Raylan Givons (Olyphant) and Boyd Crowder (Walton Goggins).

I've got my brother watching this and he agrees with me that it's one of the best-written, best acted series out there. Four seasons free, five seasons in total; season six is starting in January on FX. I found this looking for another show with Timothy Olyphant after I finished Deadwood. (I also recommend Deadwood, but it's very dark...)

More as I think of them....

Here's one:

For David Tennant fans, this mini-series was quite good but scary and intense:
The Escape Artist

Betsy


----------



## J.B.

Wow - this is a great thread.

I may just have to cancel Cable (except for Internet) - and do all my tv watching through A Prime.

I like, Grimm, some BBC (not a Doc Who fan - sorry) - but love anything PG Wodehouse, Game of Thrones, most comedies, Elementary, Forever,  mysteries, detective stories, Doc Martin...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hubby and I visited the town where Doc Martin is filmed in September!

I think you'd like The Escape Artist and Justified that I mentioned earlier.  Two of my favorite things I've seen on Prime lately.

Betsy


----------



## D/W

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hubby and I visited the town where Doc Martin is filmed in September!
> 
> I think you'd like The Escape Artist and Justified that I mentioned earlier. Two of my favorite things I've seen on Prime lately.
> 
> Betsy


Love Doc Martin. Netflix just got Season 6 and I'm really enjoying it. Is Port Isaac as beautiful as it looks on the show?

Deadwood sounds good. I'll have to try it.


----------



## sbell1

Whitechapel is a very good British detective series. They have three seasons on Prime.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Love Doc Martin. Netflix just got Season 6 and I'm really enjoying it. Is Port Isaac as beautiful as it looks on the show?


Yes, it really is....

The doctor's house (the small one)


















The "pharmacy." Note the pharmacist's neckbrace.









We took a walking tour led by one of the townspeople who has also been an extra on the show. It was amazing!











> Deadwood sounds good. I'll have to try it.


If swearing bothers you, don't watch it.  I'd quote some dialog but our filters would eliminate most of it.  Otherwise, it's dark and impeccably acted. Ian McShane is amazing as the owner of the bar/whorehouse. My only complaint is that the show was cancelled abruptly, so some story lines were left hanging at the end.

I started watching Justified 'cause I wanted more. And was entertained to see so many people from Deadwood making at least an appearance on Justified.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I have indeed cancelled my cable TV and am getting by just fine watching Amazon Prime, Netflix, and BluRays. I'm thinking hard about canceling the Netflix.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The Hooded Claw said:


> I have indeed cancelled my cable TV and am getting by just fine watching Amazon Prime, Netflix, and BluRays. I'm thinking hard about canceling the Netflix.


I cancelled my satellite quite some time ago and get along very well with Netflix, Prime and Hulu Plus. I use Hulu Plus mainly for current shows like dwts, Castle, Bones and now sytycd.


----------



## HappyGuy

Downton Abby was free, I hope it still is, I nee3d to watch the latest season. Warehouse 13 is pretty good (free) as is Eureka.


----------



## Chad Winters

The Hooded Claw said:


> I have indeed cancelled my cable TV and am getting by just fine watching Amazon Prime, Netflix, and BluRays. I'm thinking hard about canceling the Netflix.


Ditto, there is so much redundancy with both and I must have Prime, but there are just a few things on Netflix but not Prime, really not enough for 9 dollar a month...but I can't give it up!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Chad Winters said:


> Ditto, there is so much redundancy with both and I must have Prime, but there are just a few things on Netflix but not Prime, really not enough for 9 dollar a month...but I can't give it up!


That's where I am....and they just announced a new season of House of Cards is coming in January. Guess I'll keep it until then. 

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I watch Netflix more than anything and they just acquired several shows from HGTV. Unfortunately, all but one is only one season.


----------



## cyndi.st

I like Orphan Black. 
As for Netflex I canceled because they raised the price to $11.99 on me since I use different tvs and let my grandsons use it for cartoons (they are 5 and 6). 
So now it's all AP and thankful for this thread =)
Cindy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

cyndi.st said:


> I like Orphan Black.
> As for Netflex I canceled because they raised the price to $11.99 on me since I use different tvs and let my grandsons use it for cartoons (they are 5 and 6).
> So now it's all AP and thankful for this thread =)
> Cindy


I've got Netflix on two TVs and I have kids shows like My Little Pony that my GD watches as well as animes that GS watches. My price hasn't gone up at all.


----------



## cyndi.st

Netflix Streaming Plans
1 SD Screen - $7.99 a month
2 HD Screens - $8.99 a month - up to 2 Screens streaming simultaneously
4 HD Screens - $11.99 a month - up to 4 Screens streaming simultaneously
And I used it on my tv in the gym (smart tv) a Roku and Fire Stick and then my grandsons in WA state used it at their home. But there was no way I could use it simultaneously. So no idea why it went to 4 screens.
Cindy
eta: to keep on topic. My son really likes Fringe so I am going to start watching that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kate, I'm going to merge this with the current ongoing thread asking for Prime recommendations.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks Betsy -- I'd moved it from NQK and meant to merge it but then got distracted.   Sorry Kate!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ah ha!  It's YOUR fault. 

(Like that never happens to me....look, squirrel!)

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ah ha! It's YOUR fault.
> 
> (Like that never happens to me....look, squirrel!)
> 
> Betsy


Watch out, or someone will be wearing The Cone of Shame!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL, we moved some threads from Not Quite Kindle when the Anything Else Amazon was created--and Ann moved your post here.

Betsy


----------



## joangolfing

I have enjoyed "Call the Midwife".  I'm watching Season 2.


----------



## J.B.

joangolfing said:


> I have enjoyed "Call the Midwife". I'm watching Season 2.


Thanks for the tip - I've skimmed past that title a few times. Now, me thinks I'll give it a viewing.


----------



## devalong

Vikings! Has it all, Alphas males, Alpha females, Threesomes, and a story arc that made me cry.


----------



## Dragle

I'll add my vote for _Vikings_! I loved it! _The Americans_ is great too; I highly recommend that one if you like spies.

Also: _The Sopranos_ and _Deadwood_ were very good. _The White Queen_ and Amazon's _Bosch_ were pretty good.


----------



## J.B.

Dragle said:


> I'll add my vote for _Vikings_! I loved it! _The Americans_ is great too; I highly recommend that one if you like spies.
> 
> Also: _The Sopranos_ and _Deadwood_ were very good. _The White Queen_ and Amazon's _Bosch_ were pretty good.


Thanks for the tips!


----------



## donna callea

If you like history and wonderfully written and acted British drama, you can't do better than Foyle's War.  It's set in Hastings, a seaside British town, and begins at the onset World War II.  Christopher Foyle (Michael Kitchen) is a softspoken, supremely moral, middle aged police detective who solves crimes on the homefront, aided by his invincible and forthright driver Samantha Stewart (wonderfully played by Honeysuckel Weeks).
The 90-minute installments are brilliantly written by Anthony Horowitz, who has many books to his credit.

I've watched more than 20 episodes so far, rationing myself to just one (sometimes two) a week.


----------



## J.B.

donna callea said:


> If you like history and wonderfully written and acted British drama, you can't do better than Foyle's War. It's set in Hastings, a seaside British town, and begins at the onset World War II. Christopher Foyle (Michael Kitchen) is a softspoken, supremely moral, middle aged police detective who solves crimes on the homefront, aided by his invincible and forthright driver Samantha Stewart (wonderfully played by Honeysuckel Weeks).
> The 90-minute installments are brilliantly written by Anthony Horowitz, who has many books to his credit.
> 
> I've watched more than 20 episodes so far, rationing myself to just one (sometimes two) a week.


Sounds great - but I'm a binge watcher - if I like it, then it's up all night for days until complete!


----------

